# I bought another goat!



## RunAround

Ok, send me to the loony bin. I just bought another goat! But, I've been wanting a LaMancha forever so here she is.......

It was hard to get pictures of her since she was running away from everyone. All my other girls seemed to be freaked by the fact that she had no ears! :ROFL:


----------



## heavenlyhaven

why does her bum look green :? 

cute by the way but i love nubians because of their ears and goats without ears just don't look right somehow...?...


----------



## all1965

I would have to say from tattoo ink. Because Lamancha's have no ears they cannot be tattooed or tagged in the ears. The tail web is where they are tattooed.


----------



## Di

She's very pretty! I've heard them say "You don't milk the ears!" And from what I've heard they are prodigious milkers!

I had a sow once that had her ears frozen off (I got her afterward, of course)...for a long time pigs with ears looked funny to me. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado

congrats on her she looks sweet. I love black goats 

is she a standard or mini?


----------



## RunAround

Yep her bum is green from the tattoo ink. She was tattooed right before I loaded her into the crate. 

She's a standard LaMancha but I will be breeding her to one of my ND bucks so I get some mini's! Oh, and she is ADGA registered.  

And boy were the ones in milk there nice! Big huge teats! I wanted to milk them! lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I am soooo contagious :shades: She is a beauty, I know you'll love her! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Oh she's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me miss mine so badly!!!! Oh she's gorgeous! Congratulations!!!! 

Oh and hey, if you find a ride to the looney bin, see if they have room for one more. I need to come along too. I just got another buck. :help:


----------



## goathappy

Congrats!! You have officially been bitten by the LaMancha bug, there is no cure at all......... 

So what herd did you get her from?


----------



## RunAround

Longvu Farm up in NH. They had tons of nice goats!


----------



## goathappy

Yes they do, and they are very reasonably priced  They have a lot of Lucky*Star and Winterwoods in their lines, so she should be a great milker!! :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround

Thanks! I am super excited about her. She is only about 3 months so I can't breed her for a while, but that doesn't bother me. 

Everyone at Longvu was really nice and they offered to teach me how to show!


----------



## enjoytheride

She so sweet looking- you'll have such fun with her.


----------

